# Location of ell and slidebar w/handheld?



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm talking standard 36" faucet wall. Customer has no interest locating the handshower at the nonexistent bench. Plain old rough in... 
I feel like putting it on the door side makes it look cluttered from outside but you could gain a couple inches off center. Unlike the back wall side where I feel all clustered from inside. I prefer the ell higher than lower as well as the slide bar. IMO the handheld should be able to go as high as the primary head. 

How do you rough them in?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

That exactly what we do


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah. Nice to see someone else using only copper for the RI. Nice work...

I put my slide bars as high as possible also... 

I use suggestions but home owners, sometimes have their own ideas.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I had most of this typed before i saw it was a month since last post. Posted it anyways. Looks like nice work. Seems like kind of a small space for a handheld bar and regular shower head, especially if the handheld is at the same height at the top of the bar. Could have gone with only one valve, dont run a regular shower head, offset the drop ear 90 for the ell and plan to center the bar and the head will be a little off center at trim or plan to offset the bar at trim to center the head. In that case, i either put the ell about midway where i plan to have the bar mounted or the ell at the top of where i plan to mount the bar. Depends on which the customer likes better. i also try to plan according to tile design, doesn't always work as planned. I've had the ell not be able to turn the last couple of turns because they had a tile border and the ell ended up right near the top of the protruding border. I also try to stay away from the edges of tile, or having an anchor in a mortar joint. A Delta diverter would've been easier and neater and fits great with that delta valve in this case. maybe even save the customer money and possibly like the simpler option better. Too late for that. I am always on the job at topout to talk to the customer about planned use and the heights desired. I do big custom homes for 5'2"-5'5" rich housewives. Of course they have benches and use them for shaving their legs. Their maid uses it for cleaning. Did you do trim yet and get pics? i was trying to find rough in pics but no luck yet.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> I had most of this typed before i saw it was a month since last post. Posted it anyways. Looks like nice work. Seems like kind of a small space for a handheld bar and regular shower head, especially if the handheld is at the same height at the top of the bar. Could have gone with only one valve, dont run a regular shower head, offset the drop ear 90 for the ell and plan to center the bar and the head will be a little off center at trim or plan to offset the bar at trim to center the head. In that case, i either put the ell about midway where i plan to have the bar mounted or the ell at the top of where i plan to mount the bar. Depends on which the customer likes better. i also try to plan according to tile design, doesn't always work as planned. I've had the ell not be able to turn the last couple of turns because they had a tile border and the ell ended up right near the top of the protruding border. I also try to stay away from the edges of tile, or having an anchor in a mortar joint. A Delta diverter would've been easier and neater and fits great with that delta valve in this case. maybe even save the customer money and possibly like the simpler option better. Too late for that. I am always on the job at topout to talk to the customer about planned use and the heights desired. I do big custom homes for 5'2"-5'5" rich housewives. Of course they have benches and use them for shaving their legs. Their maid uses it for cleaning. Did you do trim yet and get pics? i was trying to find rough in pics but no luck yet.


That's how I always did it, works well

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

This is how a lot of "plumbers" do them nowadays.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow!  That gets used?!? I guess it's function over form for some people. I wonder if any of those wires were live? Hard to tell about the ones going to the wet wall. I guess they don't worry about wood absorbing moisture. Must smell great in there too.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Umm, smell was horrible. 

We took that contraption out and installed a low threshold shower with grab bars, a shower chair rated for 700 lbs and shower wand for a lady with lots of health issues. She couldn't use tub, but can now shower safely. Thought ya'll might get a kick out of the design and engineering on that old tub system with all of the wires and rope.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It might be overkill, but I also put a strap on the copper right under the drop ear 90 to give more strength against bending/twisting for whatever reason. And no, I don't crank down on my necks or nipples. Sheetrockers are notorious for trying to nudge our stuff over a little bit because they are too lazy to cut their holes correctly.


----------

